# King cobra



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Thought I would share some snaps we took last night.


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

That is one impressive looking snake, how big is he/she?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

looks like a big king, whats the length on him?


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Out of all the snakes, including boids, I think the king cobra has to be the most impressive! And definitely commands the most respect, if only purely due to stature. Awesome animals.


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

She is just over 13 feet...and scary as hell!


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

Wills reptiles said:


>


I WANT BUT NOT GOT THE SPACE !!!!!!!!!! got my dwa tho :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

> She is just over 13 feet...and scary as hell!


I bet she is, there hiss is menacing.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful snake mate!


----------



## GILA (Jun 4, 2009)

That is stunning!!


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2009)

Amazing, love it!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazing snake, out of interest what do you feed it on?


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

awsome do u live in the uk??


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

she's lovely! the guys at work just hatched, they're soooo cute! I got a pic somewhere if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

lizard queen said:


> she's lovely! the guys at work just hatched, they're soooo cute! I got a pic somewhere if anyone wants to see it.


O.Hannah hatched? where do you work?


----------



## matty73 (Dec 9, 2007)

Insanely impressive can we let it bite me and see how long it takes me to die? :lol2:


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

sure. £10 a bite. A/V is extra.


----------



## The Reptile Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks stunning mate...great snake : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Phewww. That's one nice snake. Does it always want to give you kisses? :lol2:


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

woooooah ! 
thats a beaut mate.
jeeez, its gorgeous :mf_dribble: ! 
lolx


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

so what happens at feeding time


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

In all honesty and excuse my ignorance but i dont think the king is owned by this person who has posted the pics. Most DWA keepers dont say that there hots are scary as hell like this bloke. And im sure we would have seen it before if it was actually 13ft. But i could be wrong.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

great looking snake


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

*King Cobra*

This is defently not my snake! My mate was looking after it whislt it was in transit to a snake park, didnt say it was mine, it belongs to Ushaka marine world, where I am doing abit of work. When I spoke to my mate about feeding it, he said two ways they do it, firstly they chop a dead snake up into small chunks, then stich a chunk to a rat with those dissolving stiches then a chunk of snake then a rat...and so on, they always get dead snakes in as people always take them in to be identified in road kills. They are based in Durban, South Africa.The second method was to take a boeravous sleeve, thats like a digestible coat similer to a shed I guess, then they slide the rats in,and at one side they will put a chunk of snake...pretty hard to explain as my communication skills are not great via typing, but I will take some pics of he in her new cage next week when I'm at work...


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Wills reptiles said:


> Thought I would share some snaps we took last night.


 very nice king indeed


----------



## metalboa (Sep 20, 2008)

That is one stunning snake :flrt:

Out of all the hots kings and gabbies are my 2 top favourites :flrt:


----------



## Wunderboa! (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi there do you have any more pics of him, I'd be chuffed!!??:mf_dribble:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

superd snake mate.
regards mark


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful snake, look forward to seeing more pics :notworthy:



> In all honesty and excuse my ignorance but i dont think the king is owned by this person who has posted the pics. Most DWA keepers dont say that there hots are scary as hell like this bloke. And im sure we would have seen it before if it was actually 13ft. But i could be wrong.


I'm not sure anyone on here owns a King
(correct me if I'm wrong)

And DWA keeper or not i think anyone who was honest and worked with one of these would probably say they are 'scary as hell' 

just my opinion:2thumb:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

stunning snake  any pics of setup ? what size setup would a snae of that size actually neeed becasue tehy arent heavy bodied snakes but theyare fast

ismail


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Man, thats a real Beaut- what a glorious beast...


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## CorrineDarren (Jul 7, 2009)

That is the scariest looking snake i've ever seen hehe :gasp:


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

my downright most favourite reptile out of them all, they just look awesome, if she is 13ft she will be close to the one on an episode of austin stevens and that was huge. shame you got no more pics they would be awesome to see.


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

*King Cobra*

Sorry, will get some photos on monday, didn't have time to get some shots last time, there is also a 6 metre one here, but don't know if I can get shots of that one. Will update post on monday.
Will


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG - That has to be the best snake eva


----------

